# How do you clean your cutting boards?



## rodentraiser

I wasn't sure where to put this so if it needs to be moved, that's fine.

My question was, what sort of surface do you have for cutting meats on and how do you clean it after cutting up, say, a chicken?


----------



## Kayelle

I have a large 14X20 bamboo cutting board that I keep on my counter beside my sink at all times. I use it for everything from meal preparations to sandwich makings. My single sink is the same size, so it's no problem to wash and sanitize it with soap and hot water as needed.
When we redid the kitchen I planned it that way. I love both the board and the sink.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I have a number of high density polypropylene boards (basically plastic). I use a dish brush that has a bleach solution on it to scrub it in the sink, then put the board into the dishwasher to get rid of any possible bleach residue. If you don't have a dishwasher, you can clean the bleach off by following up with another dish soap scrubbing.


----------



## caseydog

I have the same cutting boards CG has, and I just put them in the dishwasher. Between the detergent, and the sustained exposure to very hot water, nothing is going to survive. 

I do have a wooden cutting board, but I use it for serving things on, like antipasto or sliced, cooked meats. I wash it with dish soap and hot water. 

One thing that I have working in my favor is about a dozen of those plastic cutting boards, so I never have to re-use a cutting board during a prep/cook. If I cut anything that could cross-contaminate something else, it goes right into the dishwasher after I use it, and pull out a fresh one. They are dirt cheap at IKEA, so I loaded up. 

CD


----------



## Caslon

I use a thin plastic mat cutting board and mine is need of replacement. I hear the bad thing about mine is that the huge amount of fine cuts into the mat makes it harder to keep clean and sanitary. A new one is on my shopping list.  I cut one mat in half for smaller dicing chores.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bleach and rinse the plastic ones.  Very dilute bleach for the wood.  Wooden boards  naturally have antibiotic properties.


----------



## CraigC

We have cutting mats. Been using them for years. Dish sponge with Palmolive and hot water to rinse.


----------



## GotGarlic

My primary board is a large wooden one. I either spray it with my all-purpose cleaning spray (1/3 each water, white vinegar and lemon juice) and wipe it off, or wash it in the sink. I hand-wash the two smaller boards. I also have a couple of polypropylene boards that go in the dishwasher.

I tried those little mats, but I don't like how they slide around. My wooden board stays put.


----------



## Andy M.

I use only polypropylene boards.  After use they go into the DW which has a sanitize cycle with super hot water that kills any resident bugs.

Sometimes, the boards build up stains so I bleach them out and rinse them off.


----------



## Stock Pot

The plastic ones go in the dishwasher. I clean the wooden ones with white vinegar. Raw meat gets cut only on the plastic ones.


----------



## roadfix

I have both wooden and poly boards in various sizes.   Like all my dishes and utensils, they all get the same treatment, hand scrubbing with dish detergent and rinse.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Andy M. said:


> I use only polypropylene boards.  After use they go into the DW which has a sanitize cycle with super hot water that kills any resident bugs.
> 
> Sometimes, the boards build up stains so I bleach them out and rinse them off.



Same here.


----------



## medtran49

GotGarlic said:


> My primary board is a large wooden one. I either spray it with my all-purpose cleaning spray (1/3 each water, white vinegar and lemon juice) and wipe it off, or wash it in the sink. I hand-wash the two smaller boards. I also have a couple of polypropylene boards that go in the dishwasher.
> 
> *I tried those little mats, but I don't like how they slide around. My wooden board stays put*.



So do our mats, you must have tried the smooth on both sides ones.


----------



## GotGarlic

medtran49 said:


> So do our mats, you must have tried the smooth on both sides ones.


Maybe - it's been a long time. Since I read the study PF linked to on how wooden cutting boards are more sanitary than plastic ones, I don't worry about it anymore.


----------



## rodentraiser

Thank you, everyone. I really appreciate your answers!

I have that chopping block which makes it a little difficult to throw in the sink. LOL
I've been cleaning it off with dish soap followed by hot water and then a spray of Windex, but I was never sure if I was over cleaning or under cleaning it. It is terribly stained, though, and I need to do something about that one of these days.


----------



## dragnlaw

I believe butchers regularly "scrape" their blocks and I also believe they use(d) their knives to do so.  Have actually watched a butcher, from whom I often bought (back in the 60's) do this.   I think this is also why when you see a real antique block it has a big slope in one direction, the common place the butcher stands.  He would do this every night when finishing up, sometimes in between, depending on how busy he was. This was not only to 'clean' but to smooth the wood from cuts, which in itself was a cleansing action. 

I use soap and water and don't worry about it.  LOL, don't know if I would use Windex though! although I admit I've never looked at the ingredient list on the label.  I have many wood boards and don't differentiate between boards or foods, just make sure I clean.


----------



## tenspeed

rodentraiser said:


> I've been cleaning it off with dish soap followed by hot water and then a spray of Windex, but I was never sure if I was over cleaning or under cleaning it.


Don't use Windex in conjunction with bleach, as it contains ammonia.

https://www.doh.wa.gov/YouandYourFamily/HealthyHome/Contaminants/BleachMixingDangers


----------



## jennyema

Andy M. said:


> I use only polypropylene boards. After use they go into the DW which has a sanitize cycle with super hot water that kills any resident bugs.
> 
> Sometimes, the boards build up stains so I bleach them out and rinse them off.


 

This is what I do, too ...


----------



## Kayelle

RT, I'd drop the Windex, and fill up a spray bottle with a weak beach to water solution, then wipe down again.

Dragon is mostly right about how old time butchers clean their block as I watched my Dad do it every night. He would start by using a really stiff wire brush first.


----------



## GotGarlic

rodentraiser said:


> Thank you, everyone. I really appreciate your answers!
> 
> I have that chopping block which makes it a little difficult to throw in the sink. LOL
> I've been cleaning it off with dish soap followed by hot water and then a spray of Windex, but I was never sure if I was over cleaning or under cleaning it. It is terribly stained, though, and I need to do something about that one of these days.



I would not use Windex. Did you read the article PF posted? Wood has natural antibiotic properties. It basically pulls the microbes into the wood, then absorbs moisture from microbes and kills them.


----------



## Toastie

I have several wood boards. One has a moat around it on one side which I use to cut meats so any blood/juices will accumulate there instead of running onto my counter. If I need to cut vegetables for same meal, I use the other side after I drain any accumulation from meats. When done, I wash both sides with soap and hot water after I spray with clorox.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*GG*, sometimes I super-clean a wooden board not because I'm worried about germs, but because I'm trying to get rid of a long-lingering smell of onion or garlic.  Not the flavor additive I want for fruits. 



rodentraiser said:


> Thank you, everyone. I really appreciate your answers!
> 
> I have that chopping block which makes it a little difficult to throw in the sink. LOL
> I've been cleaning it off with dish soap followed by hot water and then a spray of Windex, but I was never sure if I was over cleaning or under cleaning it. It is terribly stained, though, and I need to do something about that one of these days.


Ack, Windex? Nope, nope, I wouldn't do that. When I want to get stains or lingering smells out of a wooden cutting board, I *scrub it with a half lemon and salt*. Clean, fresh smelling...and a wee bit drying to the wood, maybe. Once it's thoroughly dry, I'll give it a nice massage and rub-out with mineral oil.


----------



## jennyema

https://goo.gl/images/cjPRvq


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> *GG*, sometimes I super-clean a wooden board not because I'm worried about germs, but because I'm trying to get rid of a long-lingering smell of onion or garlic.  Not the flavor additive I want for fruits. [emoji38]



I hear you, CG! That's why I use my all-purpose spray, on my wooden boards and the countertop. It leaves a fresh lemony aroma.


----------



## RPCookin

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Bleach and rinse the plastic ones.  Very dilute bleach for the wood.  Wooden boards  naturally have antibiotic properties.





dragnlaw said:


> I believe butchers regularly "scrape" their blocks and I also believe they use(d) their knives to do so.  Have actually watched a butcher, from whom I often bought (back in the 60's) do this.   I think this is also why when you see a real antique block it has a big slope in one direction, the common place the butcher stands.  He would do this every night when finishing up, sometimes in between, depending on how busy he was. This was not only to 'clean' but to smooth the wood from cuts, which in itself was a cleansing action.
> 
> I use soap and water and don't worry about it.  LOL, don't know if I would use Windex though! although I admit I've never looked at the ingredient list on the label.  I have many wood boards and don't differentiate between boards or foods, just make sure I clean.



I'm with both of the above.  I have 2 bamboo, one large wood Boos Block, and a couple of plastic ones.  I use plastic when cutting raw meats, wood for just about everything else.  The Boos Block has a flat side and a side with a juice groove.  It's new and it got it's baptism on Christmas carving 2 prime rib roasts.  I wash them all in the sink in hot soapy water.  Have never bleached or done anything special with any of them - never seems to be a problem.


----------



## Rocklobster

I use those thin nylon cutting mats..they rinse off easily in the sink and don't take any room in the dishwasher..this way, I just wipe my cutting board(s) with a wet cloth like I do to my counters...


----------



## dragnlaw

I used to get thin nylon mats at the Dollar$tore, 2 for a dollar, then they went up to 1 for a dollar, then $1.50 and now they don't carry them any more.  I loved them but they would eventually get cut up. 

As I have unforgiving tiled countertops I would use these mats on top of the wood boards. They were light and flexible and I could pick up the mat and carry  the food over to dump in the pot or pan. Miss them!


----------



## Rocklobster

dragnlaw said:


> I used to get thin nylon mats at the Dollar$tore, 2 for a dollar, then they went up to 1 for a dollar, then $1.50 and now they don't carry them any more.  I loved them but they would eventually get cut up.
> 
> As I have unforgiving tiled countertops I would use these mats on top of the wood boards. They were light and flexible and I could pick up the mat and carry  the food over to dump in the pot or pan. Miss them!



yeah..I never thought of using them until GF's son bought me a 4 pack one xmas..I found myself reaching for them more and more..sometimes I will use two per meal..it is the ease of clean up that I like..very manageable..I've gone through a few packs over the years as they do wear out, but they are very handy, fer sherr


----------



## dragnlaw

Are you still able to find them?


----------



## Rocklobster

I have these other ones now..they are heavier duty, and have a non slip surface underneath..I think my gf got them at one of the major department stores..


----------



## RPCookin

dragnlaw said:


> I used to get thin nylon mats at the Dollar$tore, 2 for a dollar, then they went up to 1 for a dollar, then $1.50 and now they don't carry them any more.  I loved them but they would eventually get cut up.
> 
> As I have unforgiving tiled countertops I would use these mats on top of the wood boards. They were light and flexible and I could pick up the mat and carry  the food over to dump in the pot or pan. Miss them!



Amazon has them 3 for $5.47 or another brand 4 for $12.97.  Still pretty cheap.


----------



## dragnlaw

yep, thanks RP.  

They will have to wait til I have enough to add to an order for free shipping.  I don't buy enough to justify 'prime' and the shipping is double the value of the item 

So, as much as I like them...  I'll wait.  Thanks again, I figured from the dollar store to Amazon would be not economical, so never looked. Only they are a pretty good price considering.


----------



## di reston

I use Chlorexodine Gluconate, for both my wooden boards and all my other chopping boards. I use a clean cloth to apply them, wait a few minutes, and then rinse them, and dry them.


di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## rodentraiser

I have to use my cutting board exclusively for cutting everything and I was always concerned about cleaning it after cutting hamburger on it. I get the ten pound roll of hamburger and cut it into eighths. 

Although I have been toying with the idea of getting a cutting board so I can cut veggies on the counter. Thing is, my counter usually has something on it. I think I will swap out the Windex for lemon and salt, though. What about the lemon juice that comes from the store in a bottle? Will that work? Real lemons here are way too expensive to just keep on hand for cleaning.


----------



## GotGarlic

rodentraiser said:


> I think I will swap out the Windex for lemon and salt, though. What about the lemon juice that comes from the store in a bottle? Will that work? Real lemons here are way too expensive to just keep on hand for cleaning.



Sure, that's what I use. It has the same chemical properties. I'm not about to squeeze a half cup of lemon juice for my squirt bottle of cleaning fluid


----------



## Markf

I use plastic boards. Put a black dot on one side. Meat on dot side, veggies on the other. Clean with hot water and soap. Since they do not cost much, I replace them when they cut up.


----------



## Caslon

Who here has gotten sick from a contaminated cutting board? 

It happens, no doubt.


----------



## Andy M.

Caslon said:


> Who here has gotten sick from a contaminated cutting board?
> 
> It happens, no doubt.



How would you know?


----------



## RPCookin

Well, since I never run my boards through the dishwasher, and it's been years since I had anything identifiable as food poisoning (and that was traceable to purchased food, not home made), my conclusion would be that some of the steps some members use are excessive and unnecessary.  Since soap is antiseptic in nature, washing them in hot soapy water is all I do, and it seems to get the job done.  

I generally do meats on a plastic board and wash it immediately when I done with it.  Then it's ready for the next item, or to be put away and pull out a wooden one for veggies.


----------



## Andy M.

RPCookin said:


> ...Since soap is antiseptic in nature...




It is if you use anti-bacterial soap.  Otherwise, it's not.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> It is if you use anti-bacterial soap.  Otherwise, it's not.


And anti-bacterial soap is not recommended because it contributes to antibiotic resistance. Wood is naturally anti-bacterial, so I use that, primarily. Veggies first, then meats, then wash.


----------



## RPCookin

Andy M. said:


> It is if you use anti-bacterial soap.  Otherwise, it's not.



From Web MD:



> Aug. 17, 2007 -- *Antibacterial soaps are no more effective than plain soap and water for killing disease-causing germs*, but the jury is still out on whether they promote antibiotic resistance in users, a newly published research analysis shows.
> 
> Researchers from the University of Michigan School of Public Health reviewed 27 studies examining the safety and effectiveness of antibacterial products containing the active ingredient triclosan.
> 
> That includes most commercially available soaps, detergents and other products with the word 'antibacterial' on their labels, with the notable exception of alcohol-based hand gels.
> 
> Soaps containing triclosan at concentrations commonly seen in products sold to the public were found to be no better for killing bacteria and preventing infectious illness than soaps that did not contain triclosan.
> 
> *"Antibacterial soaps do not provide a benefit above and beyond plain soaps for generally healthy people living in the community," researcher Allison Aiello, PhD, tells WebMD.
> 
> "Washing your hands is extremely important for preventing the spread of infectious illness, especially at critical points like after using the toilet, changing the baby, or handling raw foods. But consumers can't assume that antibacterial soaps are better for this than other soaps."*


----------



## Andy M.

RPCookin said:


> From Web MD:



None of what you posted says soap has antibacterial qualities.  It just says antibacterial soap is no better than regular soap. 

The function of soap is as a surfactant.  That is, it loosens any dirt and bacteria so it can be washed off and down the drain.


----------



## RPCookin

Andy M. said:


> *None of what you posted says soap has antibacterial qualities.* It just says antibacterial soap is no better than regular soap.
> 
> The function of soap is as a surfactant.  That is, it loosens any dirt and bacteria so it can be washed off and down the drain.



It must, they couldn't get away with calling antibacterial soap "antibacterial" unless it actually did kill bacteria.  That being the case, if does in fact kill bacteria, yet it's no better than regular soap, then ipso facto and by extrapolation, regular soap *must* kill bacteria.


----------



## caseydog

Wow, five pages and 44 posts on washing cutting boards. 

We sure seem to like making life more difficult than it needs to be. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Not really, we just enjoy arguing about it...and everything else.


----------



## Andy M.

RPCookin said:


> It must, they couldn't get away with calling antibacterial soap "antibacterial" unless it actually did kill bacteria.  That being the case, if does in fact kill bacteria, yet it's no better than regular soap, then ipso facto and by extrapolation, regular soap *must* kill bacteria.



Interesting "logic".  If regular soap kills bacteria, why does antibacterial soap exist?


----------



## RPCookin

Andy M. said:


> Interesting "logic".  If regular soap kills bacteria, why does antibacterial soap exist?



To fleece the gullible.


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not really, we just enjoy arguing about it...and everything else.



Yup. 

CD


----------



## Caslon

Andy M. said:


> How would you know?



Andy, a doctor on PBS radio today answered when asked if his flu vaccine prevented HIM from getting the flu after being vaccinated for it. 


"I think so."  Heh.  

If he hasn't gotten the flu yet after having been vaccinated, how could he answer that question any differently?

Has anyone gotten this flu?  My last flu...I puked, got chills...then sudden heat, then diarrhea, all  within 10 minutes.
A 1970's flu put me thru that, and just for kicks, it finished off with a head cold.  But  not before I puked, had chills, then sweats, then sweating minutes later.

Please, noone say they had that happen, much less had to be hospitalized.  Many have died from this flu.  Young and old.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had a mild form, not bad enough to go to the doctor.  It has caused one death in our facility and put 7 in the hospital.


----------



## Caslon

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I had a mild form, not bad enough to go to the doctor.  It has caused one death in our facility and put 7 in the hospital.




On that PBS FM interview, it was mentioned that someone could start off with the usual winter cold, then contact this years influenza, and have to battle that.

Bummer.  I use Purell a lot.  In my cars glove compartment and at home.


----------

